# Cushion là gì? Cách sử dụng cushion để che khuyết điểm tốt nhất



## ynmiraheal (10/2/20)

_Phấn nước cushion đang trở thành xu hướng làm đẹp mới của chị em hiện đại. Với công dụng 3 trong 1 thay thế kem nền, kem chống nắng và kem che khuyết điểm, bạn dễ dàng có được lớp nèn bóng mịn. __Hãy bỏ lại những sản phẩm trang điểm lỉnh kỉnh tại nhà và thoải mái cùng hộp phấn nước cushion nhỏ gọn xinh xắn với cách sử dụng cushion trang điểm chuẩn nhất dưới đây._

*1. Cushion là gì?*
Cushion là cách gọi tắt của những loại kem nền (foundation, BB cream, CC cream…). Phấn nước cushion dạng nước. Vì vậy, cushion còn được gọi là phấn nước. Cấu tạo của cushion như sau:

Phấn được ủ trong đệm mút chứa nhiều lỗ khí, đi kèm là bông phấn
Khi cần sử dụng sẽ dùng bông nhấn xuống miếng mút, thấm kem rồi tán đều lên mặt. Miếng mút này cũng được cấu tạo để lấy một phần kem nền vừa đủ.
Cushion ra đời từ năm 2008 bởi tập đoàn mỹ phẩm lớn nhất Hàn Quốc mang tên Amore Pacific và bắt đầu xâm chiếm thị trường Việt Nam từ năm 2012. Về cơ bản, cấu tạo của cushion gồm một miếng bọt biển đựng kem BB/CC dạng lỏng. Ngoài kem nền, các hãng còn áp dụng cấu tạo cushion cho màu má, chì kẻ mắt, che khuyết điểm, son môi…
Ưu điểm của phấn nước cushion:

Tạo cho nàng một lớp trang điểm tự nhiên, mỏng nhẹ như sương.
Cho làn da có một đổ ẩm nhất định mà không gây cảm giác bị dầu.
Có khả năng thay thế kem nền.
Chống nắng tốt.
Người bạn tốt cho các nàng da khô do tích hợp khả năng dưỡng ẩm
Cách sử dụng cushion đơn giản, tiết kiệm thời gian trang điểm.

_





Cushion là một dạng kem nền đa chức năng: tích hợp kem chống nắng, kem dưỡng da, kem che khuyết điểm_​
*2. Phấn nước cushion có những loại nào?*
Từ năm 2008 đến nay, phấn nước cushion đã được cải thiến và cho ra đời nhiều dòng sản phẩm mới. Về cơ bản có thể xếp cushion thành 2 loại :

Phấn nước cushion nguyên bản
Phấn nước cushion biến thể
Cushion nguyên bản là loại phấn nước không phải do BB cream hay CC cream làm thành cushion. Hiện nay một số hãng mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc sản xuất cushion nguyên bản như:YN Miraheal, The Face Shop, Innisfree.
Dạng phấn nước cushion nguyên bản có đặc điểm:

Thành phần đầy đủ kem chống nắng, kem lót, phấn nền, phấn phủ
Ưu điểm: lớp nền khô thoáng, kiềm dầu tốt, độ che khuyết điểm cao
_





Cushion được nghiên cứu và không ngừng cải tiến với nhiều phiên bản, công dụng_​
*3. Các bước dùng cushion che khuyết điểm tốt nhất*
Lớp trang điểm bị mốc, cushion trôi loang lổ luôn là nỗi ám ảnh của chị em sau khi trang điểm. Bởi làn da sần sùi và xấu xí với từng mảng phấn bong lên sẽ khiến bạn gái tự ti vô cùng. Có nhiều nguyên nhân khiến lớp trang điểm bị mốc:

Do trang điểm quá nhiều lớp từ base, foundation, kem che khuyết điểm đến phấn phủ.
Tán không đều cũng khiến lớp trang điểm bị bết lại, dày cộm.
Với da dầu, khi mồ hôi xuất hiện kèm dầu, lớp trang điểm đóng bánh lại tạo thành các mảng mốc.
Với da khô thì nguyên nhân là do da thiếu ẩm nên bị khô căng. Lớp phấn cũng khô cứng do khó tiệp vào da.
Vì vậy, với từng đặc điểm làn da nên có mẹo trang điểm riêng. Tận dụng cushion trang điểm là cách khắc phục số 1. Dưới đây là cách sử dụng cushion trang điểm cho lớp nền mỏng mướt tư nhiên, cách đánh cushion không bị mốc.

*Bước 1: Thoa kem dưỡng ẩm*
Sau khi da được làm sạch, chăm sóc da đầy đủ với serum và các loại tinh chất đặc trị, cuối cùng là kem dưỡng ẩm. Đây là bước để khóa ẩm cho da và chuẩn bị cho lớp trang điểm bền màu hơn. Lớp dưỡng ẩm sẽ là trợ thủ không thể thiếu khi trang điểm:

Nên chọn loại kem dưỡng ẩm thiên nhiên để dễ thẩu thấu, tạo sự láng mịn cho da khi trang điểm.
Kem dưỡng có tác dụng ngăn dầu trên da khi bạn trang điểm.
Lớp trang điểm sẽ bám lâu hơn và đều màu nền hơn.
Phải đợi thêm từ 5 đến 10 phút sau khi thoa nước hoa hồng thì bạn mới được dùng kem dưỡng ẩm. Thoa kem dưỡng ẩm lên da cũng cần có cách riêng. Bạn nên thoa kem lên những vị trí sau trên khuôn mặt như: Vùng trán, hai gò má, vùng cằm, đỉnh mũi. Các bạn vỗ đều cho kem thấm đều vào da. Sau đó đợi khoảng 1-2 phút cho kem khô rồi mới bắt đầu trang điểm.

_





Thoa kem dưỡng ẩm để giữ lớp trang điểm với cushion bền màu hơn_​
*Bước 2: Đánh phấn nước cushion*
Cách sử dụng cushion không bị mốc, lớp nền mỏng mướt cần lưu ý:

Dùng một mút mềm thấm lớp kem nền ở trong hộp. Chú ý không được thấm quá mạnh tay khiến cho kem nền ra ngoài quá nhiều.
Sau đó dặm mút lên da mặt, nhẹ nhàng để phấn nước được đều và mịn hơn.
Gấp đôi miếng mút lại với vùng da khó thoa kem như bọng mắt, quanh mũi.
Với da thường, bạn chỉ cần dừng ở bước này là đủ cho lớp nền trang điểm mỏng mướt rồi. Với làn da nhiều khuyết điểm và thâm mụn, hãy thực hiện tiếp các bước sau nhé !

_





Cách sử dụng cushion hiệu quả là dặm nhẹ phấn trên da_​*Bước 3: Kem che khuyết điểm với da thâm mụn*
Để loại kem che khuyết điểm lên đầu các ngón tay, hoặc với một bút vẽ trên các vùng tối dưới mắt.

Lời khuyên: Nếu bạn thường có bọng mắt hoặc quầng mắt, hãy tránh sử dụng các loại phấn màu sắc lòe loẹt ở vùng mi mắt.
Nếu bạn xuất hiện bọng mắt vào buổi sáng khi thức dậy, hãy đặt hai muỗng lạnh nhỏ dưới mắt trong khoảng 15 phút. Bạn nên dùng kem che khuyết điểm cho vùng da mắt bị bọng có đặc tính làm tan chất ứ đọng và thoát nước.
*Bước 4: Phấn phủ dành cho da dầu*
Cách sử dụng cushion với da dầu nên thêm lớp phấn phủ. Lớp phủ cuối cùng giúp cho lớp trang điểm bền hơn và lượng dầu tiết ra được kiểm soát tốt, đặc biệt là ở cùng chữ T. Để có một làn da êm dịu và mờ ảo thì không gì thay thế được phấn phủ.

Thoa phấn lên mặt, không nên quên vùng mi mắt và môi. Ý tưởng sử dụng một loại phấn trong mờ, vì nó phù hợp với tất cả các tông màu da.
Bạn có thể thoa phấn bằng bông thoa phấn hoặc một cây bút lông lớn.
Bông thoa phấn: Chấm những chấm nhỏ và bắt đầu thoa trên toàn bộ khuôn mặt. Tiếp theo, đến phần còn lại, không được quên phần mi mắt và môi. Hãy hoàn tất với một bút lông lớn để loại bỏ phần dư thừa bằng cách quét thật nhẹ nhàng.
Bút lông lớn: Lấy phấn ra. Đổ phấn lên mặt sau của bàn tay. Tẩm phấn vào bút lông để nó ngấm vào rồi quét nhẹ trên toàn bộ vùng mặt nhẹ nhàng.
*4. Những lưu ý khi sử dụng cushion trang điểm*
*Chọn đúng tone màu phấn cushion*
Các quý cô châu Á thường ưa chuộng một lớp nền trắng mịn như ánh ngọc trai nên sẽ có xu hướng lựa mua tông màu sáng hơn da thật một vài tone. Đó chính là lỗi sai khi chọn cushion đầu tiên mà hầu như ai cũng đã từng mắc phải. Thường thì người Hàn có tông da nghiêng về màu trắng hồng và sáng hơn Việt Nam. Vì thế những sản phẩm cushion tông sáng nghiễm nhiên sẽ phù hợp hơn.
Thế nhưng, màu da đặc trưng của người Việt Nam chúng ta lại là sắc tố vàng. Vì thế nếu bạn lỡ chọn một tông màu quá sáng sẽ khiến cả lớp makeup trở thành thảm họa. Một khuôn mặt trắng bệch trông rất mất tự nhiên, phản cảm, khiến cho người khác có cảm giác khá khó chịu.
Đa số các loại cushion hiện nay chỉ có 2-3 màu để lựa chọn. Nhìn chung, tone màu tương đối sáng so với làn da Việt. Đó chính là lý do khiến những cô nàng có làn da ngăm gặp nhiều khó khăn để tìm được tông màu phù hợp. Nhưng bạn có thể chọn tone phấn cushion sáng hơn màu da một chút. Các loại cushion đều tích hợp khả năng dưỡng trắng da. Sau một thời gian sử dụng, bạn sẽ thấy tone da được cải thiện.

*Không ấn bông phấn quá mạnh*
Một trong những điều quan trọng cần nhớ trong cách sử dụng cushion đó là không nên ấn bông mút quá mạnh khi lấy phấn trong hộp ra. Việc lấy quá nhiều phấn nước sẽ không kiểm soát được lượng sản phẩm trên da làm cho nền không đều, chỗ quá dày, chỗ lại thiếu phấn. Ngoài ra khi đánh phấn lên mặt cũng không nên dặm quá mạnh tay vì sẽ khiến phấn trên da hút ngược vào bông.
Nguyên tắc cách sử dụng cushion không bị mốc là:

Dặm bông phấn nhẹ nhàng từ trong ra ngoài
Gập bông phấn lại để tạo thành mũi vát giúp đưa phấn đến những vùng như khóe mũi, quanh mắt, dưới cằm…
Thay bông phấn 2 tuần/tuần để bông phấn không bị vón cục khi đánh lên da.
*Dùng phấn má dạng kem cho da mặt mịn màng*
Hãy sử dụng phấn má dạng kem thay vì dạng phấn nén hay bột bình thường nhé. Phấn má dạng kem mặc dù chưa được phổ biến vì khi tán kem khó chuẩn bằng phấn má thông thường. Nhưng nếu muốn trang điểm không bị mốc mặt thì bạn vẫn nên sử dụng loại mỹ phẩm này nhé.

*Xịt khoáng sau khi hoàn thành trang điểm*
Cách sử dụng cushion để không bị mốc nên sử dụng xịt khoáng sau khi đã hoàn tất trang điểm. Lớp xịt khoáng sẽ giúp bạn có cảm giác khô thoáng, se khít lỗ chân lông và giữ ẩm cho da mặt. Lớp trang điểm cũng được cấp ẩm và nhanh chóng tệp nhanh vào da. Lưu ý, xịt khoảng ở khoảng cách sản phẩm quy định để mặt không quá ướt sẽ làm lớp trang điểm trôi đi.


----------

